# ô



## alumnafrancesa

bonjour, 

j'ai un doute pour traduire l'interjection "ô" qui sert à invoquer, interpeller.


merci.


----------



## Paquita

El diccionario de WR te da "oh"
Si no estás convencida, te sugiero una expresión que no puede escribirse en francés sino con "ô" y es "¡oh señor!" u "¡oh, Dios!". Ponla en google con la puntuación adecuada (signos de admiración y comillas) y ya verás ...


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Merci beaucoup, ce qui m'inquiétait un peu, c'est que je ne voyais pas de différence avec le "oh!" d'exclamation, mais bien sûr il y a toujours le contexte.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour AF:

Je te confirme que la traduction de "ô" est bien en espagnol: "oh". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
_Oh tiempo, suspende tu vuelo y vosotras, horas propicias, detened vuestro curso..._
ça ne te rappelle rien?


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> Hola
> _Oh tiempo, suspende tu vuelo y vosotras, horas propicias, detened vuestro curso..._
> ça ne te rappelle rien?


 
¿Lo sabes hacer? La receta, por fa, de prisa


----------



## alumnafrancesa

meci à tous, juste une dernière petite question, où mettons les points d'exclamation en espagnol?

par exemple

ô Dieu, fais que je sois meilleur.

¡oh Dios! haz que yo sea mejor.
¡oh! Dios, haz que yo sea mejor.


----------



## Paquita

Je les mettrais volontiers comme ceci 
¡Oh Dios! ¡Haz que sea mejor!


----------



## ironic

!Oh Dios!, haz que sea mejor.


----------



## Namarne

_¡Oh, Dios! ¡Haz que yo sea mejor!_ 
_¡Oh, Dios mío! ¡Hazme mejor persona! _


----------



## alumnafrancesa

les points d'exclamation sont-ils obligatoires dans ce type d'expression d'invocation?


----------



## chics

Je dirais oui... sinon il aurait plutot un autre sens, comme par exemple ici: _Oh, dios/no... ¿qué he hecho?_


----------



## Namarne

En tout cas c'est comme en français, à mon avis. La différence vient de ce qu'il faut écrire aussi un point d'exclamation initial, donc on n'est toujours sûr d'où il convient le situer.


----------



## GURB

Hola Paquita
¿ La receta? haz como el poeta y su Amada, tres sesiones al día.
Para más detalles haz clic en...


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> haz clic en...


 
*o* tempora *o* mores ...
et la traduction en espagnol ici **** Enlace roto. Martine (Mod...) ... avec ponctuation et tout et tout


----------



## JuanitaEsparragosa

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos días,

Quisiera saber cuál es el significado de O delante de una ciudad o lugar, pero sin que tenga el tréma o diéresis. La frase es la siguiente:

_6 juillet. *O* Mont Sauvage, je m'en souviendrai
_
de Flora Tristán​
¿Se traduce como exclamativo? Ó ¿como la preposición EN?

Gracias...


----------



## galizano

Mira lo que se dice en el enlace que viene a continuación acerca de este"o" : En tu frase falta, seguro, el "^¨(accent circonflexe). *ô* _(Littéraire)_ Particule vocative employée lorsqu’on s’adresse à une divinité ou à quelque chose de personnifié.
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/ô


----------



## JuanitaEsparragosa

Puede ser que haga falta el acento circunflejo sobre la O... en _"6 juillet. *O* Mont Sauvage, je m'en souviendrai"_ de Flora Tristán, siendo:
"6 de Julio. En el Mont Sauvage, lo tendré en mis recuerdos"

O quizás si sea más bien exclamativo:
"6 de Julio. ¡Oh el Monte Sauvage, lo tendré en mis recuerdos!"

Pues luego ella continúa hablando y no refiere más a este lugar, pareciera que es como algo que le vino a la memoria.

Gracias Galizano por esa referencia, me ayudó.


----------



## Nanon

Hola Juanita, y bienvenida al foro .


JuanitaEsparragosa said:


> En el Mont Sauvage, lo tendré en mis recuerdos"


Si éste fuera el sentido, la ortografía tendría que ser _"*Au *Mont Sauvage, je m'en souviendrai"_. Por lo tanto, sólo puede tratarse de una exclamación: _*Ô*_.

PD - Una vez más se nos plantea un problema de mayúsculas acentuadas. Para mayor claridad deberíamos acentuarlas todas. Infelizmente, y para mal de los estudiantes de francés, no todos piensan así .


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El libro de Flora Tristán ha sido traducido en Perú: *El tour de Francia (1843-1844): estado actual de la clase **la clase obrera en los aspectos moral, intelectual y material, Ed. *UNMSM, 2006. Volumen 237, traducción de Yolanda Westphalen.

La frase en cuestión quedó así: 





> "*6 de julio*. Oh, *Mont Sauvage*, me acordaré. "




Gévy


----------



## JuanitaEsparragosa

Gracias, por ratificar que esa sea la traducción, Nanon.
Debo decir  que en la edición francesa que leo y de la cual copie la cita  textualmente no está el acento circunflejo en  este caso. Por eso surgió la duda sobre la función gramatical de la  letra O antes de un lugar.

Merci beaucoup


----------

